# Programme tonight ITV1



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

If anyone's interested there's a programme on ITV1 tonight (Sunday) and second part next Sunday (17th) about 60 years of adoption. Tamzin Outhwaite narrating, talking with the adopted and the mothers who gave up their children.

Sounds like it's an emotional one - so gets the hankies out!!

It's called "Love Child" 11.15pm


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

ohhh thanks for letting us know ever, i'll put a reminder in my tv so i don't forget  

pam xx


----------



## Danielle1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Did anyone watch this programme?  What were your thoughts?  There seems to be such a strong link between the child and the birth parent.  In general the mothers were forced to give up their children reluctantly and the children felt compelled to find them and were able in some instances to establish good relationships.  However nowadays most of the children are in the system due to abuse, neglect, mental illness in the family etc. and some contact is encouraged.  I do wonder how we deal with it when our future adoptive children want to see more or search for their birth parents..  I am sure we will be given good advice on the courses etc. but it does concern me.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi danielle

i watched it and it made me cry,   those poor women forced to give up their babies 

but i do think it was not at all relevant to adoption today as in many cases now the parents and children are kept updated on how each other are doing via letterbox contact.

as for our adoptive children searching for their birth parents in the future i like to think i would be supportive and help them in any way i can, but time will tell    (thats always asuming i get approved as an adopter)    

pam xx


----------



## Danielle1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  I hope you do get approval and it all works out for you.

Lots of Love


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi - I watched it and it made me cry as well as those women were still traumatised by it all so many years later and had such bitter sweet memories of their babies.

Made me feel a bit guilty for wanting to adopt someone else's child but then I realised that it wouldn't be the same nowadays.

All the best

J


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

I can relate to this programme.  I was given up for adoption in 1965.  My birth mother was an Irish Catholic and obviously pregnancy out of wedlock was "not the done thing".  As an adult I now realise how hard it must have been for her, and bear her no grudges at all.  I have recently received my original adoption paperwork and may start a search, especially now I have a father's name and he would be in his late 70's now (if he is still alive).

Ironically we are starting the adoption process ourselves and therefore I will be able to relate my experiences to my child (fingers crossed) when the time comes with the help of my parents.

The programme did reduce me to tears though, especially the lady who had carried her son's photo around and has looked at it every day.  Thank goodness times have changed.

Tracey


----------

